# Nintendo Lists All Their Games For 2008



## Hadrian (May 21, 2008)

List includes titles for North America and Japan

Wii

* Fatal Frame IV
* Wii Chess (out in Europe already)
* Disaster: Day of Crisis (delayed)
* Mario Super Sluggers
* Wii Music
* Kirby
* Animal Crossing Wii

DS

* Glory of Hercules
* Pokémon Platinum
* Band Brothers DX
* DS Air
* Hoshi no Kirby: Ultra Super Deluxe
* Fire Emblem DS
* Wander Donkey

WiiWare

* Dr. Mario Online Rx (Already out in Europe)
* Everyone’s Pokémon Ranch
* Magnetica Twist
* Yakuman Wii


Fuck yeah DS Air! Thought that was cancelled, also Glory of Hercules the English name! Does that mean NA release?


----------



## da_head (May 21, 2008)

what's "wiiware"?


----------



## Spikey (May 21, 2008)

Looking forward to Animal Crossing Wii and Band Brothers DX the most from the list. Can't wait!


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Kirby on the Wii and Hoshi no Kaabii: Ultra Super Deluxe

Band Brothers DX and Fire Emblem DS might be interesting too.


----------



## LagunaCid (May 21, 2008)

Looking forward to be Kibiis and FE ^^


----------



## shaunj66 (May 21, 2008)

What a crap line up.... Disappointed!


----------



## Jax (May 21, 2008)

Can't wait for Band Bros. DX and Animal Crossing Wii (I hope it's a MMOG)!


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2008)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> Looking forward to be Kibiis and FE ^^


Kibiis?


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> What a crap line up.... Disappointed!


I'm sure there are more when E3 happens.

It is a shame that Hoshi no Kirby: Ultra Super Deluxe is a remake but at least it'll give new gamers a chance to see its excellence.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Can't wait for Band Bros. DX and Animal Crossing Wii (I hope it's a MMOG)!




It is an MMORPG ...


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Snes version


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 21, 2008)

Yakuman Wii?! WTF! Will this be a new Mario platformer for WiiWare? Wow! That would be something.


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Yakuman Wii?! WTF! Will this be a new Mario platformer for WiiWare? Wow! That would be something.


Its Mahjong.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 21, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ahh...I thought Yakuman was the name they had for Mario in Japanese. That's too bad.


----------



## Jax (May 21, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wha?


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario is Mario there.


----------



## Hit (May 21, 2008)

* Fatal Frame IV
* Wii Chess (out in Europe already) (This 28MB(Trimmed) game isn't even worth WiiWare)
* Disaster: Day of Crisis (delayed)
* Mario Super Sluggers (What?)
* Wii Music (Sigh)
* Kirby (DS Game was fun Hope Wii version will also be fun)
* Animal Crossing Wii (YES!!!)


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> * Fatal Frame IV
> * Wii Chess (out in Europe already) (This 28MB(Trimmed) game isn't even worth WiiWare)
> * Disaster: Day of Crisis (delayed)
> * Mario Super Sluggers (What?)
> ...


Why aren't you looking forward to Hoshi no Kaabii: Ultra Super Deluxe?


----------



## BakuFunn (May 21, 2008)

YAY i want the kirby for DS and DS air. (jet impulse i think)
I really want a wii, but i spent that money on a psp.


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> * Mario Super Sluggers (What?)


Its the Baseball game, sequel to the GameCube one but with an all new engine apparently.

And also you should look forward to Kirby Super Star Deluxe.  For me the original is up there with Kirby Canvas Curse & Kirby Blockball,


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 21, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> what's "wiiware"?



Games you can buy from the Wii shop, most from SNES,NES,n64, etc.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 21, 2008)

Hope they have more to show at E3..

The idea of WiiMusic is interesting.. 

All the last Kirby games were OK, but just more of the same.. hope they have something good with smart use of the Wii controls for this one.

Nothing really new there..


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Hope they have more to show at E3..
> 
> The idea of WiiMusic is interesting..
> 
> ...


They should stick to just spin off Kirby games, only spin off that wasn't great was that GC racing one.


----------



## superrob (May 21, 2008)

KRIBY WII


----------



## Anakir (May 21, 2008)

My girl's definitely looking forward to Animal Crossing Wii.. My Wii's gonna be hogged all day by her when it comes out.


----------



## Rayder (May 21, 2008)

It's about time they pulled DS Air out of their ass!


----------



## lagman (May 21, 2008)

Why is Fatal Frame IV listed as a Nintendo game? What did I miss?


----------



## pilotwangs (May 21, 2008)

Hmm,not great,still alot games im gonna get though.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 21, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Hmm,not great,still alot games im gonna get though.



I'm probably getting everything there
But that's most cause I already finished every good game out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I just noticed that your user name is "pilotWANGS"


----------



## B-Blue (May 21, 2008)

Fatal Frame IV, Kirby, Animal Crossing Wii . . .

Can't wait


----------



## jalaneme (May 21, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> List includes titles for North America and Japan
> 
> Wii
> 
> ...


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 21, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Why is Fatal Frame IV listed as a Nintendo game? What did I miss?



About a couple of months back, it came out that Nintendo would be publishing the next FF game for Wii, and it was also rumored that they were in talks with Tecmo about possibly buying the franchise from them. Suda51 is signed on to participate in the making of this FF for Wii, but I don't think it's clear yet whether or not it will be considered FFIV or an offshoot of some kind.


----------



## gaboumafou (May 21, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> What a crap line up.... Disappointed!


Yeah, big deception for me too...

Still hoping for something big at E3...


----------



## DeMoN (May 21, 2008)

Hey where did you find this?  Is this official or is it tentative and incomplete?


----------



## gaboumafou (May 21, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Hey where did you find this?  Is this official or is it tentative and incomplete?


Yeah, just notice the lack of source, too. ^^"


----------



## myuusmeow (May 22, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> only games i care about, what up with that mario game? is it about slugs lol


In America (do you guys not have baseball? or do you call them something else...idk) a slugger is a batter.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 22, 2008)

Is this supposed to be a comprehensive list?  What about LEGO Indiana Jones and Air Traffic Chaos for the DS?  Those are due out this year, among others...


----------



## CockroachMan (May 22, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Is this supposed to be a comprehensive list?  What about LEGO Indiana Jones and Air Traffic Chaos for the DS?  Those are due out this year, among others...



The list has only first and second party games..


----------



## Deadmon (May 22, 2008)

Waiting for both Kirby games, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing...and Wii Music of course.


----------



## arctic_flame (May 22, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We play something called "rounders" in primary school (ages 5-11) which strongly resembles it


----------



## megabug7 (May 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> What a crap line up.... Disappointed!



Agreed - was looking through Amazon earlier for new Wii Releases 

And I only found

Dog Island  (Wii) 
Puppy Love (Wii)
Radio Helicopter (Wii) 
and the rest of the of the 5 page results were wheels, boxing gloves, cues, etc (all different accessories)


----------



## megabug7 (May 22, 2008)

This list is from Nintendo Europe source

Wii   
Alone In The Dark (ATARI)  Q1 2008 
Godzilla: Unleashed (ATARI)  Q1 2008 
Worms: A Space Oddity (THQ)  Q1 2008 
Yamaha Supercross (ZOO Digital Publishing Ltd)  Q1 2008 
Wii Fit (with Wii Balance Board accessory) (Nintendo)  25th April 
Radio Helicopter (505 Games)  25th April 
Legend of Sayuki (505 Games)  9th May 
Top Spin 3 (2K Sports)  May 2008 
Monster Truck Jam (Activision)  May 2008 
Boom Blox (EA)  May 2008 
Speed Racer (Warner Bros Interactive Entertainment)  May 2008 
DRAGON QUEST® SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors® (SQUARE ENIX)  End May 2008 
Hannah Montana – Music Jam (Disney Interactive Studios)  Spring 2008 
Iron Man (SEGA)  Spring 2008 
Ford Off Road Racing (Empire Interactive)  6th June 
Family Ski (Namco Bandai / Nintendo)  13th June 
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo)  27th June 
Lego: Indiana Jones the Original Adventures (LucasArts / Activision)  June 2008 
Monster Lab (Eidos)  June 2008 
Wacky Races (Eidos)  June 2008 
Mummy Tomb of the Emperor (Vivendi Games)  July 2008 
Blast Works – Build, Trade, Destroy (Majesco / Eidos)  Q2 2008 
de Blob (THQ)  Q2 2008 
Sports Island (Hudson Soft / Konami)  Q2 2008 
Chess Crusade (ZOO Digital Publishing Ltd)  Q2 2008 
Garfield Gets Real (ZOO Digital Publishing Ltd)  Q2 2008 
Garfield’s Fun Fest (ZOO digital Publishing Ltd)  Q2 2008 
Jeep Let’s Off Road (ZOO Digital Publishing Ltd)  Q2 2008 
Margots Word Brain (ZOO Digital Publishing Ltd)  Q2 2008 
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (LucasArts / Activision)  Summer 2008 
We Love Golf (Capcom)  Summer 2008 
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (Disney Interactive Studios)  Summer 2008 
Pipemania (Empire Interactive)  14th September 
Brave:  A Warrior’s Tale (SouthPeak Games)  Q3 2008 
Crash (tentative title) (Vivendi Games)  October 2008 
Spyro (tentative title) (Vivendi Games)  October 2008 
Bratz Kids (The Game Factory)  Q4 2008 
Build-A-Bear Workshop (The Game Factory)  Q4 2008 
RUBIKS (The Game Factory)  Q4 2008 

Wii Channels

WiiWare (Nintendo)  20th May 2008 
Nintendo Channel (Nintendo)  30th May 2008 

Nintendo DS

Godzilla: Unleashed (ATARI)  Q1 2008 
Fish Tycoon (Majesco / Eidos)  Q1 2008 
Holly Hobbie (Majesco / Eidos)  Q1 2008 
Nancy Drew (Majesco / Eidos)  Q1 2008 
Crayola: Treasure Adventures (Ignition)  Q1 2008 
GEORGE OF THE JUNGLE (Ignition)  Q1 2008 
Teenage Zombies (Ignition)  Q1 2008 
Mystery Mansion (505 Games)  4th April 
Draglade (505 Games)  11th April 
Mystery Detective II (505 Games)  18th April 
Starz (505 Games)  18th April 
King of Clubs (Oxygen Games)  18th April 
Dream Pinball 3D (SouthPeak Games)  18th April 
The World Ends With You (SQUARE ENIX)  18th April 
Ace Attorney: Apollo Justice (Capcom / Nintendo)  9th May 
Subbuteo (505 Games)  30th May 
Monster Truck Jam (Activision)  May 2008 
Race Driver GRID (Codemasters)  May 2008 
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (Disney Interactive Studios)  May 2008 
City Life (Monte Cristo Multimedia)  May 2008 
ArchimDS (Rising Star Games)  May 2008 
Ecolis (Rising Star Games)  May 2008 
Speed Racer (Warner Bros Interactive Entertainment)  May 2008 
Hannah Montana – Music Jam (Disney Interactive Studios)  Spring 2008 
Iron Man (SEGA)  Spring 2008 
Etrian Odyssey (Atlus / Nintendo)  6th June 
Code Lyoko 2 (The Game Factory)  9th June 
Bratz Ponyz 2 (The Game Factory)  11th June 
Pipemania (Empire Interactive)  20th June 
Cooking Guide: Can’t Decide What to Eat? (Nintendo)  June 2008 
Lego: Indiana Jones the Original Adventures (LucasArts / Activision)  June 2008 
Looney Tunes (Eidos)  June 2008 
Monster Lab (Eidos)  June 2008 
Wacky Races (Eidos)  June 2008 
Zoo Hospital (Majesco / Eidos)  Q2 2008 
Hello Kitty: Big City Dreams (Empire Interactive)  Q2 2008 
New International Track & Field (Konami)  Q2 2008 
Nanostray 2 (Majesco)  Q2 2008 
Chess Crusade (ZOO Digital Publishing Ltd)  Q2 2008 
Margots Word Brain (ZOO Digital Publishing Ltd)  Q2 2008 
Shining Star (ZOO Digital Publishing Ltd)  Q2 2008 
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time (Nintendo)  4th July 
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness (Nintendo)  4th July 
Mummy Tomb of the Emperor (Vivendi Games)  July 2008 
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (LucasArts / Activision)  Summer 2008 
Bratz Kidz (The Game Factory)  Q3 2008 
RUBIKS Classic (tentative title) (The Game Factory)  Q3 2008 
Brave: Shaman’s Challenge (SouthPeak Games)  Q3 2008 
Ninjatown (SouthPeak Games)  October 2008 
Crash (tentative title) (Vivendi Games)  October 2008 
Ghostbusters (Vivendi Games)  October 2008 
Spyro (tentative title) (Vivendi Games)  October 2008 
ELEMENTS (The Game Factory)  Q4 2008 

A lot on here may have been released already


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 22, 2008)

my bad


----------



## jalaneme (May 22, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why didn't he just say baseball then? would have been much easier to understand, and yeah we do have baseball in the uk, we just call it rounders like someone mentioned already.


----------



## Akotan (May 22, 2008)

What in the world is DS Air?

*runs to Google


----------



## jalaneme (May 22, 2008)

Akotan said:
			
		

> What in the world is DS Air?
> 
> *runs to Google



let me guess, blow stuff using the mic?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking forward to both Kirby games, and Fire Emblem shouldn't be too bad, I hope...

I wonder how much they're going to add-on to the Super Star remake.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 22, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Akotan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's a plane flying game that was supposed to be released years ago but never was, and rumors were that it was not to be released in English...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 22, 2008)

Any word on whether or not Fire Emblem DS is coming out in English?


----------



## teonintyfive (May 22, 2008)

Kirby! Whooohooo!


----------



## lagman (May 22, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> lagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, great news.
Fatal Frame's atmosphere + Suda51's general crazyness = Good, good stuff.

Can't wait to see how much of that is real.


----------



## Spikey (May 22, 2008)

Not many others looking forward to Band Brothers DX... I'm disappointed in you people and your poor taste in games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol, no, but seriously... This one is gunna have online so I'm gunna play you peeps online!


----------



## Hadrian (May 22, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Not many others looking forward to Band Brothers DX... I'm disappointed in you people and your poor taste in games!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope Nintendo releases that one over here.


----------



## pilotwangs (May 22, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah,yup.

Anyway,i guess there's also capcom/konami/square/sega/atlus games also coming out.


----------



## osirisFIVE (May 23, 2008)

Does this include the big thing they were gonna announce at E3?

Because the list doesn't look big. Looks lame. I want new shit.
Mario Kart and Wii Fit's not gonna last forever.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 23, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aka, 0852 - Jet Impulse (J)

I really like this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Finally I can understand the storyline  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder why the promo screenshots look better than an actual game, I mean the model(plane/ship/tank) look more real


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2008)

Two things I want from DS Air.

1. The title to be the same as the Japanese release, Jet Impulse.
2. The voice overs to not be the usual crap one they use on games.



			
				osirisFIVE said:
			
		

> Does this include the big thing they were gonna announce at E3?


Of course not, they won't let that slip until then.  It does however mean that Animal Crossing Wii is definitely not the big game, though we all know its Kid Icarus.


----------



## OmerMe (May 24, 2008)

I'm looking forward to: Wii:Kirby, ACW, MSS, DDOC
DS:Glory of Hercules,Pokemon Platinum, Kirby Ultra Super Deluxe and Fire Emblem DS (What's wander donkey?)


----------



## jan777 (May 24, 2008)

wasnt yakuman, rayman?

why did they turn it into mahjong?


----------



## defrb (May 24, 2008)

I would like to see a MarioGolf wii and a MarioTennis wii,...


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2008)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> What's wander donkey?


Its a graphic adventure game, which is said to be quite like Trace Memory/Another Code.

From wiki:
"The player, who controls Wander, traverses the game's various environments through use of the touch screen, microphone, and standard buttons.

Throughout the game, the player must speak with assorted desert animals and kind-hearted citizens in an attempt to divine information. On many occasions the characters will have specific problems that Wander, being a kind-hearted donkey, will need to assist them with. These are reported to include a series of smaller mini-games, like helping an elderly woman fill her water buckets from the oasis, or assisting animals with finding food or shelter. Depending on the player's actions, the character being assisted can either benefit positively or negatively, which has a bearing on how the story will play out. Not every "correct" choice advances the storyline, nor does every "incorrect" choice. These choices determine how the player advances throughout the world."

Its rumoured to be developed by TOSE Co., Ltd who's games include: Bases Loaded series, Dragon Warrior Monsters GBC, Metal Gear Solid GBC, Densetsu no Stafy series (I wish Nintendo would localise those games), Super Princess Peach, Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime & Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker. They also did Avatar: The Last Airbender, Shrek: Hassle at the Castle & The Nightmare Before Christmas but those were icky.  They also handled the PSX & GBA Final Fantasy ports/remakes.

A very good catalogue of games, I hope this Wander Donkey turns out more like their good titles then their icky ones but then if you look at those they were licensed games so there is a good chance that this could turn out to be golden.


----------

